# Keeper Whiting????????????



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

What size whiting do you consider a keeper??? 7", 8", 9" or larger. I caught several 8" last year and offered them to a local gentleman. He said no but took the same size from his friends on the pier. Couldn't figure that one out. Thanks for any help..................
Kim:fishing::fishing:


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

it depends on how much you want to fight for the meat. I will keep a small amount maybe 2-3 8-10" because I cook those whole on the grill and the small tail char grilled is delicious. Anything smaller is not worth it to me. some people use smaller ones as cut bait and ill occasionally keep a tiny one for live bait


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

I am lazy so I don't think anything 10 inches and under is worth my time to filet up and cook. Will only keep smaller ones (under 5 inches) for live bait on days where bait fish are scarce.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't fish solely for meat so my throwback size is somewhere around 10-12 inches. My trips are usually pretty short at the beach so if things are slow from the start I might let them all go.


----------

